#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  ICDL course and exams

## Mohamed

ICDL course and exams



* Download*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ICDL course and exams

----------


## husamx11

plzz 
send me on husamx11@yahoo.com

----------


## Mohamed

http://rapidshare.com/files/19104352/ICDL.rar (*27033* KB).

the size is large for email you can download it from above link

----------


## aliali

Great work ..i cant even  imagin how u got this  but is this the real ICDL courses  :EEK!:  ..

----------


## Mohamed



----------


## falasten

wllllllllllw yeslamoooooooooooo edek w 3enek

----------


## triple a

Thank You

----------


## love_4ever_2006

Thank You

----------


## hamadam

Thank You

----------


## medooo

hey the link is not working 

please check it out and inform me please

----------


## laser63

Thanks a lot, but why all in the forum prefer to uploading on rapidshare only?

----------


## Mohamed

> Thanks a lot, but why all in the forum prefer to uploading on rapidshare only?



i think that **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is better than rapidshare  and after that i well upload on it 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bahri

Thanks Alot My Brother ,,,,its Realy Hard Job From You ,,,,, Good Luck And Shine Future

See More: ICDL course and exams

----------


## the_queen

*thanks*

----------


## Mohamed

> Thanks Alot My Brother ,,,,its Realy Hard Job From You ,,,,, Good Luck And Shine Future



very thanks and not forget me in your prayer

----------


## agus

Pls store it in mihd

Thanks

----------


## lun

The link is not working please I want it.. I'm waiting you to inform me about the link.
Thank you

----------

